# Bile



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

So Lily has always had an iron stomach,but she kept bringing up bile off to the vets we go,Acid in the stomach so was given peppermint syrup,she's still trying to bring it up every morning about the same time,sometimes nothing comes up sometimes bile,it's not that she's hungry as i give her some kibble before she goes to bed,i have also changed her feeding times ,but not changed her food Any ideas??????


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmmmm...I had a yorkie that used to do that, but only when he had tonsillitis. (He eventually had a tonsillectomy...) Surely they looked down her throat at the vet???


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jerry does this pretty much every morning. I just give him a couple of kibbles or a small
treat as soon as we get up in the morning  Hope Lily feels better soon!


----------

